# Any Pics of your Show Display / Setup ??



## RBcarving (Jul 7, 2013)

I would love to see any pictures of your displays & booths, as well as hear ideas as to what type of shows have been most fun and which have been the most profitable...(discounting of course that usually profitable shows make them more fun).

We haven't been far enough ahead of orders to do a show for several years...now, MAYBE, we can get out to one.

Brad


----------

